# Vado a prendere la 70



## Einstein

"*Vado a prendere la 70*"

Qualcuno sa perché a Milano gli autobus sono femminili? Una spiegazione l'ho sentita, ma voglio sentire gli altri...


----------



## gabrigabri

Einstein said:


> "*Vado a prendere la 70*"
> 
> Qualcuno sa perché a Milano gli autobus sono femminili? Una spiegazione l'ho sentita, ma vogliono sentire gli altri...



Questa mi è nuova!!

Forse intendono la linea?


----------



## Veggy

Credo che si intendesse la linea 70. Poi è rimasto solo il numero con l'articolo al femminile. E' anche vero che molti anni fa, a Milano si usavano delle lettere invece che numeri perciò si diceva "prendo la N o la A" forse da lì è rimasto il femminile. Non so nulla di più.


----------



## arirossa

Prima di leggere gli altri, ho pensato subito "linea"...


----------



## Salegrosso

Anche a Trieste autobus al femminile, la 36, la 17/.

Possibili ragioni sono, oltre a _la linea_, anche _la corriera_ e _la circolare_.


----------



## gabrigabri

Salegrosso said:


> Anche a Trieste autobus al femminile, la 36, la 17/.
> 
> Possibili ragioni sono, oltre a _la linea_, anche _la corriera_ e _la circolare_.



La 17 sbarratA?


----------



## MünchnerFax

Eh già, una caratteristica tipica milanese...  Non so indicarne la ragione.

Ciò che posso dire è che la spiegazione tramite il sostantivo 'linea' non regge, perché i tram sono invece "regolarmente" maschili, nonostante anche loro percorrano certamente delle linee. A meno che non si postuli che per i tram si sottintende _tram_ e invece per i bus _linea_.
Anche la spiegazione che un tempo gli autobus erano contraddistinti da una lettera non è convincente, o perlomeno non è estendibile alla generalità. Per esempio, a Genova gli autobus furono in passato designati anche con lettere dell'alfabeto, e non so se allora si declinassero al maschile o al femminile; ma è certo che oggi gli autobus, tutti contraddistinti da numeri, sono maschili (_il 45_).

PS A Genova sono maschili anche le linee _barrate_ (e non _sbarrate_): _il 35 barrato, il 17 barrato blu, il 19 barrato rosso, il 63 doppia barra verde, ecc._ (Eh già, abbiamo pure i colori e le barre multiple!)


----------



## Salegrosso

gabrigabri said:


> La 17 sbarratA?


 
La 17 barrata, senza la _s_.


----------



## irene.acler

Mai sentita sta cosa! A Trento invece gli autobus sono tutti maschili!!


----------



## valy822

Beh a Napoli, autobus spesso con lettere e con numeri...come ci si dovrebbe regolare?? Io ho sempre sentito sia il femminile che il maschile, infatti io stessa non so mai quale sia più giusto usare.
Stavo pensando che forse il femminile è da ricondursi alla _linea_ come diceva qualcuno mentre il maschile potrebbe derivare dal fatto che la parola più comune a Napoli per autobus è in effetti _pullman_ e diciamo _il_ pullman...però certo non sono sicurissima..attendo pareri.


----------



## Einstein

Dunque, la spiegazione che ho sentito io (si', scusate, volevo dire le linee) è che quando hanno introdotto gli autobus, per distinguerli dalle linee del tram hanno messo una A davanti al numero, per cui *vado a prendere l'A70*. Però mi viene il dubbio visto che anche a Trieste esiste questo fenomeno; avranno messo l'A anche li'?


----------



## MünchnerFax

Einstein said:


> Dunque, la spiegazione che ho sentito io (si', scusate, volevo dire le linee) è che quando hanno introdotto gli autobus, per distinguerli dalle linee del tram hanno messo una A davanti al numero, per cui *vado a prendere l'A70*. Però mi viene il dubbio visto che anche a Trieste esiste questo fenomeno; avranno messo l'A anche li'?


 
Questa storia non mi risulta. A Milano si passò direttamente da lettere a numeri, credo il 19 novembre 1951 (ma non sono sicuro della data. ) I tram si distinguevano solo per essere numerati da 1 a 39, mentre gli autobus da 40 a 79 e i filobus da 80 in su. La cosa vale anche oggi, ma con molte eccezioni.

EDIT Per la cronaca, prima della conversione il (o la) 70 si chiamava Z.


----------



## rocamadour

Ricordo che una delle prime cose che mi ha stupita di Milano ai lontani tempi dell'università è stata il "sesso" dei mezzi di trasporto pubblici. Infatti non riuscivo a capire perché dalla stazione si poteva prendere *il* 29 o *la* 60... Alle mie prime richieste di delucidazioni al riguardo mi sono sentita rispondere che nel caso degli autobus si sottintende la "linea". Ma qualcuno mi ha anche confessato: "Ma è logico! Il tram è maschio e l'autobus è femmina...". 
Quella che potrebbe sembrare una battuta corrisponde in realtà a uno degli "orrori" (per dirla con il titolo del thread di danalto ) - per me - più misteriosi dei milanesi. Per qualche oscura ragione infatti alcuni termini cambiano genere, passando dal maschile al femminile. Si tratta perlopiù di sostantivi che incominciano con la lettera a, come per esempio _autobus, aspirapolvere, ascensore._ Vi posso assicurare che l'uso è sorprendentemente diffuso, anche a livelli culturali medio-alti . 
Devo dire che alla 60 o alla 74 ormai mi sono abituata, ma continuo a inorridire quando sento che qualcuno ha comprato un'aspirapolvere nuova. 
E se vi dovesse capitare di trovarvi davanti alla porta di un ascensore di un grande albergo di Los Angeles e sentiste dire dall'allegra famigliola in attesa: "Cerchiamo le scale perché l'ascensore è bloccata..." state certi che si tratta di un'allegra famigliola milanese. (Non è un aneddoto inventato o "romanzato", ma un fatto di cui sono stata diretta testimone...)


----------



## arirossa

rocamadour said:


> Per qualche oscura ragione infatti alcuni termini cambiano genere, passando dal maschile al femminile. Si tratta perlopiù di sostantivi che incominciano con la lettera a, come per esempio _autobus, aspirapolvere, ascensore._ Vi posso assicurare che l'uso è sorprendentemente diffuso, anche a livelli culturali medio-alti .
> Devo dire che alla 60 o alla 74 ormai mi sono abituata, ma continuo a inorridire quando sento che qualcuno ha comprato un'aspirapolvere nuova.
> E se vi dovesse capitare di trovarvi davanti alla porta di un ascensore di un grande albergo di Los Angeles e sentiste dire dall'allegra famigliola in attesa: "Cerchiamo le scale perché l'ascensore è bloccata..." state certi che si tratta di un'allegra famigliola milanese. (Non è un aneddoto inventato o "romanzato", ma un fatto di cui sono stata diretta testimone...)


Certo, hanno comprato *la spirapolvere* nuova e stanno aspettando *la scensore* bloccata, praticamente il contrario *dell'aradio*...


----------



## rocamadour

arirossa said:


> Certo, hanno comprato *la spirapolvere* nuova e stanno aspettando *la scensore* bloccata, praticamente il contrario *dell'aradio*...


 
Brava arirossa!  Infatti è proprio così...  
Ma come avevo commentato a proposito "dell'aradio" con vikgigio, questo errore uno se lo potrebbe aspettare da chi si limita a parlare e ascoltare e non ha la possibilità o l'opportunità di leggere e scrivere, come poteva accadere fino a quaranta o cinquant'anni fa quando nel nostro paese l'analfabetismo era ancora abbastanza diffuso.


----------



## Salegrosso

valy822 said:


> Beh a Napoli, autobus spesso con lettere e con numeri...come ci si dovrebbe regolare?? Io ho sempre sentito sia il femminile che il maschile, infatti io stessa non so mai quale sia più giusto usare.
> Stavo pensando che forse il femminile è da ricondursi alla _linea_ come diceva qualcuno mentre il maschile potrebbe derivare dal fatto che la parola più comune a Napoli per autobus è in effetti _pullman_ e diciamo _il_ pullman...però certo non sono sicurissima..attendo pareri.


 
A Napoli io ho sentito sempre usare il maschile, riferito appunto a _'o pullmann_ (accento sulla a), _il_ pullman. Il C15, ecc. 
Tra l'altro, mi chiedevo: le lettere che ho visto sugli autobus di Napoli sono in realta' solo due, la C e la R. 
Azzardo l'ipotesi che stiano per C = circolare, R = radiale, i due tipi di movimenti che si possono fare pensando alla citta' come ad un cerchio. 

Invece per il femminile, oltre alla linea, non sottovalutate la _corriera_, parola molto cara agli anziani (perlomeno a Verona).


----------



## marcoxx

Io a Napoli ho sentito entrambe le versioni.
Forse quella femminile è più usata,dagli stessi addetti ai lavori (la 47,la 191,ecc.) ma molti,me compreso,usano il maschile.

Per quanto riguarda la R prima di alcune linee (R1,R2,R3,R4,R5) "radiale" è un'ipotesi,ma potrebbe anche significare qualcosa come "rapido-a", in quanto furono pensate e introdotte come linee ad alta frequenza.

Esistono anche altre linee con lettere,tipo l'OF (Ospedali-Ferrovia) ,le linee E (elettriche),quelle V (Vomero),quelle F (Fuorigrotta)


----------



## tie-break

rocamadour said:


> Ricordo che una delle prime cose che mi ha stupita di Milano ai lontani tempi dell'università è stata il "sesso" dei mezzi di trasporto pubblici. Infatti non riuscivo a capire perché dalla stazione si poteva prendere *il* 29 o *la* 60... Alle mie prime richieste di delucidazioni al riguardo mi sono sentita rispondere che nel caso degli autobus si sottintende la "linea". Ma qualcuno mi ha anche confessato: "Ma è logico! Il tram è maschio e l'autobus è femmina...".
> Quella che potrebbe sembrare una battuta corrisponde in realtà a uno degli "orrori" (per dirla con il titolo del thread di danalto ) - per me - più misteriosi dei milanesi. Per qualche oscura ragione infatti alcuni termini cambiano genere, passando dal maschile al femminile. Si tratta perlopiù di sostantivi che incominciano con la lettera a, come per esempio _autobus, aspirapolvere, ascensore._ Vi posso assicurare che l'uso è sorprendentemente diffuso, anche a livelli culturali medio-alti .
> Devo dire che alla 60 o alla 74 ormai mi sono abituata, ma continuo a inorridire quando sento che qualcuno ha comprato un'aspirapolvere nuova.
> E se vi dovesse capitare di trovarvi davanti alla porta di un ascensore di un grande albergo di Los Angeles e sentiste dire dall'allegra famigliola in attesa: "Cerchiamo le scale perché l'ascensore è bloccata..." state certi che si tratta di un'allegra famigliola milanese. (Non è un aneddoto inventato o "romanzato", ma un fatto di cui sono stata diretta testimone...)


 

Un'altra particolarità "milanese", (ma qui vorrei una conferma da parte di qualche meneghino  ), è chiamare Corso Buenos Aires come Corso *Buones Aires* o *Buonesaires *tutto attaccato:

"Troviamoci in Buonesaires alle 5, ok?"
"Torno proprio adesso da Corso Buones Aires..."

E' una cosa che mi ha colpito perche' mi sembra molto comune a Milano.
Vi risulta?


----------



## MünchnerFax

tie-break said:


> Un'altra particolarità "milanese", (ma qui vorrei una conferma da parte di qualche meneghino  ), è chiamare Corso Buenos Aires come Corso *Buones Aires* o *Buonesaires *tutto attaccato:
> 
> "Troviamoci in Buonesaires alle 5, ok?"
> "Torno proprio adesso da Corso Buones Aires..."
> 
> E' una cosa che mi ha colpito perche' mi sembra molto comune a Milano.
> Vi risulta?


Questo sinceramente no.
A me risulta invece che spesso e volentieri a Milano si tralascia il predicato della strada (via, viale, corso, piazza). L'effetto è amplificato dall'eventuale presenza di stazioni della metropolitana, il quale nome per l'appunto non contiene i predicati.
Mi vengono in mente tanto per fare degli esempi _Cordusio, Repubblica, Bande Nere, Orefici_, tutti rigorosamente preceduti dalla preposizione _in_.
La più bella che ho sentito è senz'altro _andare in Tunisia_. Viale Tunisia. 

EDIT Ma si chiama "predicato"?


----------



## rocamadour

tie-break said:


> Un'altra particolarità "milanese", (ma qui vorrei una conferma da parte di qualche meneghino  ), è chiamare Corso Buenos Aires come Corso *Buones Aires* o *Buonesaires *tutto attaccato:
> 
> "Troviamoci in Buonesaires alle 5, ok?"
> "Torno proprio adesso da Corso Buones Aires..."
> 
> E' una cosa che mi ha colpito perche' mi sembra molto comune a Milano.
> Vi risulta?


 
Purtroppo mi risulta. 
Ed è anche questa una di quelle espressioni a cui proprio non riesco ad abituarmi e che devo farmi violenza per non correggere apertamente all'eventuale interlocutore...
Confermo anche l'uso di omettere "via", "piazza" etc. segnalato da MF.


----------



## sabrinita85

MünchnerFax said:


> Questo sinceramente no.
> A me risulta invece che spesso e volentieri a Milano si tralascia il predicato della strada (via, viale, corso, piazza). L'effetto è amplificato dall'eventuale presenza di stazioni della metropolitana, il quale nome per l'appunto non contiene i predicati.
> Mi vengono in mente tanto per fare degli esempi _Cordusio, Repubblica, Bande Nere, Orefici_, tutti rigorosamente preceduti dalla preposizione _in_.
> La più bella che ho sentito è senz'altro _andare in Tunisia_. Viale Tunisia.
> 
> EDIT Ma si chiama "predicato"?



Anche a Roma a volte si omette via, viale o piazza:
_Vado a Marconi (= vado a Viale Marconi)._

Comunque qui per riferirsi agli autobus si usa solo il maschile:
_Prendi il 170 e arrivi a Termini. (= Prendi l'autobus numero 170 e arrivi alla Stazione Termini)_

Il femminile lo usiamo solo per la metropolitana:
_Devo prendere la B (= la linea B)

_Inoltre, accorciamo:
matropolitana in _metro_
autobus in _auto_.


----------



## tie-break

rocamadour said:


> Purtroppo mi risulta.
> Ed è anche questa una di quelle espressioni a cui proprio non riesco ad abituarmi e che devo farmi violenza per non correggere apertamente all'eventuale interlocutore...
> Confermo anche l'uso di omettere "via", "piazza" etc. segnalato da MF.


 
Grazie per la conferma rocamadour  
Come ulteriore conferma digitando su Google "Corso Buones Aires" ci si accorge che l'errore proviene quasi esclusivamente da Milano...


----------



## Salegrosso

marcoxx said:


> Per quanto riguarda la R prima di alcune linee (R1,R2,R3,R4,R5) "radiale" è un'ipotesi,ma potrebbe anche significare qualcosa come "rapido-a", in quanto furono pensate e introdotte come linee ad alta frequenza.
> 
> Esistono anche altre linee con lettere,tipo l'OF (Ospedali-Ferrovia) ,le linee E (elettriche),quelle V (Vomero),quelle F (Fuorigrotta)


 
Hai ragione, ci sono un sacco di lettere!
Ho guardato il sito dell'ANM, e sono:
...BR, ...S, ...R, ...D, CS, OF, C..., E..., F..., R..., V...  
(i numeri stanno al posto dei puntini).


----------



## VelistaPerCaso

Sono nato a Milano, e confermo che il genere maschile o femminile dei mezzi dipende dalla numerazione vecchia. 
Gli autobus sono presi al femminili perche erano lettere - prendo la M - ma non sono femminili in sè, cioè l'autobus è lento, ma la M è lenta, quindi ora la 70 è lenta.
I tram sono maschili perchè erano e son rimasti numeri: prendo il numero 1 o il 15. Se dite la linea 15 va bene lo stesso, però non risulta sottinteso che è un tram.
Per la 90 e la 91, che sono filobus, credo siano femminili perchè sul cartello affianco al numero c'è scritto "circolare destra" o "circolare sinistra", quindi prendo "la circolare". Anche perchè quasi nessuno si ricorda quale gira in un senso e quale nell'altro, per cui vi direbbe "prendi la 90 91".
Le linee extra-urbane con numeri a tre cifre sono nate dopo, e non c'è una regola radicata: femminili per analogia con quelle urbane, e anche perche erano "la corriera" oltre che la linea, oppure maschili perchè autobus.
Il problema nasce quando il tram 12, a causa di lavori ai binari, è sostituito dall'autobus 12, e all'ora l'autobus può diventare maschile.
Non ricordo quando sia avvenuto il cambio da lettere a numeri, ma credo che nel 1970 ci fossero ancora le lettere.


----------

